# Graphics Contest?



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Uh I was just wondering when the next graphics contest will be or can I start one even though I didn't win. I saw some members do that once.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Members have only done that if the winner completely left the board, or if the winner gave a pic to someone but asked them to start it due to lack of time. I would just be patient, or PM the winner if you get antsy. :lol:


----------

